

Construct HTML landing pages in seconds - paulblei
http://landinggear.me/

======
balor123
Nice website. What value does it offer relative to other landing page
generators though?

Also, just for my curiosity, what can you tell us about how it's built? How
long did it take to put together and by how many people?

